# Lord Belmonte (IRE) Tracing /information wanted on history



## moosea (13 January 2016)

As above really. 

A friend owns Lord Belmonte and was looking for any pictures or videos of him racing or in his youth. 

He is happy, healthy and in a home for life.


----------

